# Paper Faced Metal Corner Bead & Multiple Intersecting Corners



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

use a duofast stapler and put a few staples where the beads meet this will hold them in place until the mud dries. just try stapling 1 leg through the metal though .


----------



## Fire4Effect (Jul 29, 2008)

oldrivers said:


> use a duofast stapler and put a few staples where the beads meet this will hold them in place until the mud dries. just try stapling 1 leg through the metal though .


Thanks for the reply. I don't have a stapler. I did try just setting the paper faced metal corner bead in the mud and it stayed in place without staples.


----------

